# Tempestade Tropical KAREN (Atlântico 2007 #11)



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 09:18)

Seguimento da Tempestade Tropical *KAREN* no Atlântico, em tópico dedicado conforme as regras do forum.

A TD#12 (Depressão Tropical 12) evoluiu para Tempestade Tropical, sendo baptizada com o nome KAREN, o 11º ciclone tropical no Atlântico em 2007.

Os antecedentes da KAREN estão no tópico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2007) (Página 23 e 24)

Como foi dito ontem, a KAREM é uma tempestade invulgarmente grande e formou-se a uma latitude baixa.
O facto de ser grande nesta altura pode até prejudicá-la pois tem a convecção demasiado dispersa. O trajecto previsto indica a KAREN curvar para norte antes das Caraíbas, e tal como na INGRID, está previsto que encontre windshear desfavorável que impedirá que se intensifique para Furacão. No entanto como todas as previsões a vários dias, é preciso ter algumas cautelas quanto a isso.














> *TROPICAL STORM KAREN ADVISORY NUMBER   2*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL122007
> 500 AM AST TUE SEP 25 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## cruz (25 Set 2007 às 11:15)

Bom dia a todos
Penso que vamos ter muitos problemas com a Karen,se não seguir para nw como os varios modelos indicam e a entrar numa zona onde a agua esta muito quente receio que se intensifique acentuadamente,acho que vamos ter um monstro,deus queira que me engane.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG]
Tem um tamanho impressiomante e a esta distancia!!!


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 13:31)

Imagem mais recente da KAREN, com os seus mais de 1000 km's de diametro

*12:45 (11:45z)*





A fazer lembrar um pouco a FLORENCE no ano passado, uma tempestade também excepcionalmente grande para Tempestade Tropical, e que curiosamente teve um trajecto parecido com os que os modelos para já prevêm na KAREN.


----------



## cruz (25 Set 2007 às 15:32)

Boa tarde
Vince na pior das hipoteses tambem podia-se comparar com o tufão Tip que em 1992 desvastou o sul do Japão(deus queira que não) com os seus 1100 km de diametro o maior ciclone tropical a face da terra até hoje registado.Há sempre essa hipotese.


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 16:23)

cruz disse:


> Boa tarde
> Vince na pior das hipoteses tambem podia-se comparar com o tufão Tip que em 1992 desvastou o sul do Japão(deus queira que não) com os seus 1100 km de diametro o maior ciclone tropical a face da terra até hoje registado.Há sempre essa hipotese.



Boa tarde Cruz,
O TIP foi mais do dobro disso, e é dado quase como certo que o Atlântico não consegue sequer suportar  ciclones como o TIP, ou mesmo como outros grandes tufões do Pacífico. Os únicos locais no Atlântico onde existe temperatura de água para suportar uma coisa como o TIP seriam o Mar das Caraíbas ou o Golfo do México, mas depois falta o espaço sobre água para crescerem como acontece nalgumas regiões do Pacífico.

Em relação à KAREN, como disse ontem, estamos a falar dum grande sistema, mas não é inédito, e é para já relativamente fraco. No satélite mete respeito, mas para além da excelente circulação e tamanho que apresenta, falta-lhe o mais importante em termos de intensidade. A convecção está longe de ser profunda no centro, tem até alguma dificuldades em evoluir, e sem essa convecção profunda a pressão desce pouco. O seu tamanho pode estar a ser uma grande desvantagem nesta fase. De certa forma podemos usar aquela expressão portuguesa, de que a KAREN pôs a carroça à frente dos bois, sendo que existem dúvidas de que conseguirá colocar tudo no devido lugar, tendo em conta que quer o trajecto quer as condições previstas nos próximos dias lhe vão ser menos favoráveis.

A avaliar pelas previsões, assim continuará vários dias com uma evolução lenta, eventualmente chegará a Furacão Cat1 como indicam alguns modelos, mas depois terá que lidar com um aumento previsto do windshear. Mas isto são previsões, vamos ver como será, pois por vezes há surpresas. Dá uma olhadela nas Discussions, que eles falam lá disto tudo.




> *TROPICAL STORM KAREN DISCUSSION NUMBER 3*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL122007
> 1100 AM EDT TUE SEP 25 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 00:09)

A tempestade tropical gigante KAREN não evoluiu em termos de intensidade ao longo do dia de hoje, continua apenas a mostrar uma dimensão impressionante e uma excelente circulação.






Nas últimas horas mostra alguns, mas não muitos,  sinais de querer gerar convecção mais no centro, até aqui pouco intensa e muito dispersa por uma grande área. Como ciclone tropical é bastante estranho para esta fase, vamos ver o que sai daqui.













> *TROPICAL STORM KAREN ADVISORY NUMBER   4*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL122007
> 500 PM AST TUE SEP 25 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 13:09)

A KAREN esta noite conseguiu construir o nucleo que lhe faltava ontem.

*Comparação IR/Funktop entre ontem e agora:*







O NHC já prevê que chegue a furacão amanhã para depois baixar novamente para Tempestade Tropical na noite de 6ªf.
Mas olhando para as imagens de satélite das últimas 2 horas parece-me que ainda hoje poderá chegar a furacão.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 16:37)

Como suspeita no post anterior ao inicio da tarde, a KAREN já é furacão ou estará muito próximo de o ser. O NHC no aviso das 16:00h já o prevê como furacão ainda hoje.

De qualquer forma, só logo às 22:00 é devem promover a Karen a Furacão, embora provavelmente agora já o seja.








> *...KAREN NEAR HURRICANE INTENSITY OVER THE EASTERN NORTH ATLANTIC...*
> 
> AT 1100 AM AST...1500Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM KAREN WAS
> LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 11.9 NORTH...LONGITUDE 42.9 WEST OR ABOUT 1225
> ...


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2007 às 15:12)

Às vezes há surpresas pela positiva. E a noite passada aconteceu uma delas.
A KAREN foi quase desfeita pelo windshear esta noite. O centro está completamente exposto deixando a KAREN completamente irreconhecivel.
Quando hoje vi a imagem pela primeira vez  pensei que me tivesse enganado no ciclone....






Ontem à noite o NHC admitiu que a KAREN deve ter chegado a furacão durante a tarde de ontem, mas à noite quando chegou lá o voo de reconhecimento já estava a começar o massacre do windshear e também da ingestão de ar seco pelo NW e W.

Assim é pouco provável que a KAREN se intensifique para furacão como estava previsto. Mas vamos ver se ela consegue reconstruir o nucleo, mas parece-me bastante dificil que o consiga no curto prazo.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2007 às 22:32)

A KAREN a tentar reconstruir-se. 






Vamos ver se consegue. O shear vai aliviar daqui a 3 dias, se conseguir sobreviver até lá, a historia da KAREN pode não acabar por aqui.
Também a assinalar o desvio a partir de 2ªfeira.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2007 às 11:30)

A KAREN continua com os problemas de ontem, afectada pelo windshear, mas está previsto as condições hostis diminuirem dentro de 2 ou 3 dias.

A previsão do trajecto começa cada vez mais a indicar um caminho menos confortável para Oeste. 
Apesar do aspecto bastante delibitado da KAREN, esta mantem ventos bastante intensos, e numa grande área, a fazer lembrar um pouco outra tempestade tropical em 2006,a FLORENCE, que também era um pouco invulgar e com um grande _windfield_.

*Para seguir com atenção o que se passará nos próximos dias, pois neste momento há uma grande dose de incerteza, quer quanto a trajectos, quer quanto a intensidade, pois estamos perante um sistema bastante atípico, que obrigou a recalcular posição e trajectos nas últimas horas.*













> *THE SATELLITE PRESENTATION OF KAREN HAS DETERIORATED DURING THE LAST
> SIX HOURS*...AND THE BURST OF DEEP CONVECTION THAT HAD PREVIOUSLY
> OBSCURED THE LOW-LEVEL CENTER HAS WEAKENED.  LATEST CONVENTIONAL
> AND MICROWAVE IMAGERY SUGGESTS THAT THE LOW-LEVEL CIRCULATION
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2007 às 23:17)

A KAREN já não é um sistema tropical, morreu, já não tem circulação em superficie. O NHC mantem-na nos avisos como depressão tropical apenas por cautela, mas não tem muita lógica, está morta desde manhã,em que à superficie se viam vários pequenos vortices distintos em vez de um único bem definido.








> THE SHEAR HAS BEATEN KAREN. SATELLITE IMAGES INDICATE THAT KAREN NO
> LONGER HAS A WELL-DEFINED CENTER AND BASICALLY DOES NOT QUALIFY AS A
> TROPICAL DEPRESSION. HOWEVER...THERE IS STILL A BROAD AREA OF LOW
> PRESSURE WITH STRONG SQUALLS IN A FEW CONVECTIVE BANDS OVER THE
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 20:50)

Sobre a KAREN, está definitivamente encerrado o assunto. O NHC já emitiu o último aviso.


----------

